# Hcg bloody stings!!



## Raylike (Mar 4, 2012)

Hey Gents,

I mixed my Hcg 5000iu , with injectable water,I wanted to mix it to 1000iu per ml.

The problem is, it bloody stings when I tried to inject it.

I have never had this before,is something wrong with my Hcg ?

Please help , I have 5 bottles of the offensive stuff!

Raylike


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 4, 2012)

By "injectable water" do you mean bacteriostatic water?  Just my opinion but having to pin .5cc to get 500iu's is a lot for subq, assuming you are doing 1000iu/weekly...


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2012)

Never had hcg sting


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 4, 2012)

Bac water with nacl (sodium chloride, table salt)?


----------



## Raylike (Mar 10, 2012)

Gents
Sorry the delay in posting,I used injectable water ,it does not have a chemical content on the vial.
It just states that it is injectable water that can be used as a diluent or dissolvent.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 10, 2012)

Some bac water is made with nacl, which stings.


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Some bac water is made with nacl, which stings.


 
That's probably it then. Maybe post a picture so we can say for sure.


----------



## Raylike (Mar 10, 2012)

I would post a picture, but i a since taken them out of their original vials and mixed them in 10ml vials.
Some of the people I have spoken to are under the impression that because the Hcg came from China, they are not pure!
I have since acquired some pharma Hcg, and yes it does not sting !


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Mar 11, 2012)

Well you can test your hcg with a pregnancy test you can get at any dollar store and it doesn't matter what it is some times injections with peptides sting you'll live I promis !


----------

